# Smith I/O or Electric eg2 for HUGE HEAD?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there, I really didn't notice the difference between goggles until I got a bad surprise with my anon hawkeye today at loveland. it was storming and the slopes through the goggles looks PERFECT FLAT to me but actually when riding down I got some unexpected bumps and i'm sure most of them are not hidden below the snow. They must have been pretty obviosu but I just can't spot them in my goggles.

I have heard good things about smith I/O but the problem is I have a huge head, by huge I mean I wear XXL giro helmet... yeah I know this sucks but still need to find a pair of goggles.

thats why I heard eg2 are good for big head and good vision, So I would like to know your opinion on these goggles.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what your trying to say here.... It sounds like you've got a lens color issue, the way your describing it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

were you expecting to have bat-vision when you put the goggles on


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> I'm not sure what your trying to say here.... It sounds like you've got a lens color issue, the way your describing it.


I think this is the issue with your goggles. What colour lenses do you have currently?



legallyillegal said:


> were you expecting to have bat-vision when you put the goggles on


LOL :laugh:


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

A change from hawkeyes to any other wide-framed goggles will not help you if you are being thrown around by "unexpected bumps." What you have to fix is the way you ride. Its not about using your lower peripherals to spot bumps right under you as you ride over them, you are supposed to constantly look ahead and anticipate these bumps so you know exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

You want a low light/flat light lense.

The Smith I/O's come with the ignotor (bright light) and sensor lense which is a fantastic low light lense, but you might be able to save yourself some money and just get a low light lense for the pair you already have.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

ChubbyGuy said:


> A change from hawkeyes to any other wide-framed goggles will not help you if you are being thrown around by "unexpected bumps." What you have to fix is the way you ride. Its not about using your lower peripherals to spot bumps right under you as you ride over them, you are supposed to constantly look ahead and anticipate these bumps so you know exactly whats going to happen.


I think what he's saying is that he can't see the bumps once he puts on his goggles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I think what he's saying is that he can't see the bumps once he puts on his goggles.


yeahh, thanks to y'all, I think the lens color is really a big issue here, I have the purple on the outside which result the snow in yellow.

imma keep looking at. btw, what's a good price for EG2? like 90 bucks? and about smith i/o?

thanks again


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

smith i/o are a tad expensive BUT they're effin amazing. i was at loveland on saturday when it was absolutely puking and storming in the morning and i had my flat-low light lenses in (the i/o's come with 2 types of lenses: flat light and sunny days) and they were amazing. go with the smith i/o's.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Theyre freaking cheap here:
SMITH Optics Goggle I/O Chocolate Evolve Ignitor/Sensor

Granted its a boring colour thats hella cheap but still, I bought the Tan pair for $85 last week. fucking bargain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

YEAH i agree that 65 for a goggle of 180 is really cheap, still has to convince myself to deal with the color tho


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Reede said:


> Theyre freaking cheap here:
> SMITH Optics Goggle I/O Chocolate Evolve Ignitor/Sensor
> 
> Granted its a boring colour thats hella cheap but still, I bought the Tan pair for $85 last week. fucking bargain.


That's hella cheap!!! Who cares if it's a boring colour?! It's $65!!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I opted for the slightly less boring tan/sage colour for $85.


----------

